
Ask HN: What are your hacks for apartment/housing searches? - sandmansandine
There seem to be a few startups out there focusing on apartments and rentals but all of the listings generally just look the same. I was wondering if there we any good hacks HN can recommend.<p>I&#x27;m specifically looking around Oakland &#x2F; San Francisco and need to commute to SOMA, but any general hacks or sites would be awesome.
======
chmielewski
Whenever I'm apartment hunting on Craigslist, I use a thowaway email account
for SPAM\scam\phish resiliency. I use BCC' addressing to respond to 50+ ads
simultaneously. Each sees themselves as the sole recipient and all replies are
managed in one thread.

